# The Big Bang Theory - 11/29/12 - The Parking Spot Escalation



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

This episode was hilarious. Especially Penny at the end.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I like Sheldon trying to sell a laptop with contact with genitals.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

It would have been much better without the laugh track.

(not a spoiler...)


Spoiler















Poor Raj again just got one or two lines. He should just phone it in.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Hank said:


> It would have been much better without the laugh track.


You know, last night was the first time the laugh track annoyed me on this show. I could not UN-HEAR it. I realize this show is filmed in front of a live audience, but the laugh track just seemed overly orchestrated, and maybe too loud? Dunno.

Otherwise, loved the episode.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Oh, and crayons and duct tape - that's HOT!


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

The local affiliate had audio problems. The voice track was completely silent here in Orlando.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

any aff or squeak in this one?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> any aff or squeak in this one?


Yes, they were quite prominent in this episode and I thought they were both hysterical.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> any aff or squeak in this one?


This would quite possibly be the most low-rated BobNewhart episode of BBT of all time.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Penny threatening AFF with ripping out her remaining pubes was awesome.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

What kind of car did Howard get? What was the mini laptop Sheldon was using in his parking spot?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Wow, that's a lot of band-aids(tm)!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

tiams said:


> What kind of car did Howard get? What was the mini laptop Sheldon was using in his parking spot?


I thought the car looked like a mini cooper. Not sure of the model.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> The local affiliate had audio problems. The voice track was completely silent here in Orlando.


At least you had the laugh track to know when there were jokes. 



tiams said:


> What kind of car did Howard get?


The first scene in which it was shown I though I say the Rav4 emblem on the side of the car. But I just checked and it wasn't a Rav4, the emblem said "all4." So I dunno.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of band-aids(tm)!


AFF: "What do you think?"

Sheldon: "I think you're high on paint fumes. And, boy, that's a lot of band-aids."

Loved that exchange.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Maui said:


> I thought the car looked like a mini cooper. Not sure of the model.


You're right... it was a Cooper Countryman S All 4.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Maui said:


> I thought the car looked like a mini cooper. Not sure of the model.


It was definitely a Mini. As far as I know, there are only two different body styles of Mini, and this certainly wasn't the Clubman. So it was just a regular Mini Cooper, with probably the highest trim level.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

billypritchard said:


> This would quite possibly be the most low-rated BobNewhart episode of BBT of all time.


Thank you for this information. :up:


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Howard should have tried logic with Sheldon.

I.E., the parking space is owned by the University and lent to Sheldon for his use.
Since the space is owned by the University, it is within their rights to take it away and lend it to someone else.

Still, a very funny episode.
I also did not pick up on the fact that was Sheldon's laptop until Howard pointed it out.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Maui said:


> I thought the car looked like a mini cooper. Not sure of the model.


It was a Countryman


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I also did not pick up on the fact that was Sheldon's laptop until Howard pointed it out.


I didn't pick up on it either, but it was the first thing my wife noticed.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

I wish my university provided reserved spots for us. (Even faculty don't get ones, to actually get a reserved spot takes some effort, and is pretty pricey. Even non-reserved I'm getting more and more annoyed at how much it's costing these days.)


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

gschrock said:


> I wish my university provided reserved spots for us. (Even faculty don't get ones, to actually get a reserved spot takes some effort, and is pretty pricey. Even non-reserved I'm getting more and more annoyed at how much it's costing these days.)


Hmmm...you haven't been in orbit have you?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

If you look closely, you can see Howard has on some flesh colored briefs. It's pretty well hidden, but it's there.

Also, I was surprised in the way Howard pushed Sheldon with the car. I knew it was heading that way, and I was looking for clues that the car wasn't under it's own power (I don't think the studio or insurance company would allow two actors to do that for real). I couldn't see any wires or other hidden mechanisms to make the car move and push Sheldon like that. So I wonder if it was "real" or "memorex"?

Now of course, any one of us could do that for real and nobody would get hurt, but this is on the set of a show. It also didn't look like a stunt driver or stunt Sheldon.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

It probably had an electric motor and some kind of restrictor on it to keep it under a max speed.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

gschrock said:


> I wish my university provided reserved spots for us. (Even faculty don't get ones, to actually get a reserved spot takes some effort, and is pretty pricey. Even non-reserved I'm getting more and more annoyed at how much it's costing these days.)


Cal has spaces with nameplates for the Nobel Laureates.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

Ment said:


> Hmmm...you haven't been in orbit have you?


I don't believe Howard's buddy Mike Massimino has a reserved spot at Rice...

http://blog.chron.com/sciguy/2012/03/popular-astronaut-to-bolster-connection-between-rice-and-nasa/


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

"You know what they say...revenge is a dish best served NUDE."


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hank said:


> If you look closely, you can see Howard has on some flesh colored briefs. It's pretty well hidden, but it's there....


Spotted those too....actually not very well hidden.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hank said:


> If you look closely, you can see Howard has on some flesh colored briefs. It's pretty well hidden, but it's there.





Bierboy said:


> Spotted those too....actually not very well hidden.


You were paying way too much attention to Howard's junk.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> Berkeley has spaces with nameplates for the Nobel Laureates.


Parking is a sacred cow at UC campuses; all parking is paid, period. X-class spaces can, under special circumstances, be reserved for individual personnel. While there maybe named spaces for the Laureates, I guarantee that SOMEONE pays a heavy premium to the parking unit for those spaces.

My campus has, offhand, X spaces for the Chancellor and Executive Vice Chancellors. I've always assumed that the spaces are paid by their offices.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

loubob57 said:


> You were paying way too much attention to Howard's junk.


No kidding- during that scene I even squinted to blur my vision.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Just got around to watching this one.

I felt this show was one of the freshest BBTs in a bit. They have tended to become a bit formulaic. This one seemed to break out of that. Not sure exactly why I feel that way, but I enjoyed a bit more than the others recently.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> No kidding- during that scene I even squinted to blur my vision.


It wasn't that I was looking for his junk.....really (!)....but the flesh colored shorts (or whatever they were) were so noticeable it was difficult to miss them...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Hank said:


> Also, I was surprised in the way Howard pushed Sheldon with the car. I knew it was heading that way, and I was looking for clues that the car wasn't under it's own power (I don't think the studio or insurance company would allow two actors to do that for real). I couldn't see any wires or other hidden mechanisms to make the car move and push Sheldon like that. So I wonder if it was "real" or "memorex"?


I assumed it was just an automatic and he was idling forward.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

laria said:


> I assumed it was just an automatic and he was idling forward.


That's "in the real world", but one small slip or mechanical malfunction, and Howard is actually running Sheldon over. It had to have been controlled somehow, or stunt actors (which it wasn't because it was clearly Sheldon. I'd have to watch it again to see if it was a stunt driver).


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Hank said:


> That's "in the real world", but one small slip or mechanical malfunction, and Howard is actually running Sheldon over.


Maybe they rigged something up to keep the brake partly depressed in case his foot somehow fell off the brake pedal and onto the gas.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> It was definitely a Mini. As far as I know, there are only two different body styles of Mini, and this certainly wasn't the Clubman. So it was just a regular Mini Cooper, with probably the highest trim level.


Not counting the convertibles there are 4 Mini body styles: Coupe, Countryman, Clubman and the basic original model.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Maybe they were just really, really careful.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

tiams said:


> What kind of car did Howard get? What was the mini laptop Sheldon was using in his parking spot?


Looked like a Dell Mini netbook:
http://www.engadget.com/2008/11/17/dells-32gb-inspiron-mini-9-blushes-pink-and-red-in-japan/


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Hank said:


> That's "in the real world", but one small slip or mechanical malfunction, and Howard is actually running Sheldon over. It had to have been controlled somehow, or stunt actors (which it wasn't because it was clearly Sheldon. I'd have to watch it again to see if it was a stunt driver).


I wonder if it was a "prop" car with a small electric motor running instead and gas engine SFX dubbed in.

Or there could have been a stagehand pushing it while ducked down in the rear.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JYoung said:


> I wonder if it was a "prop" car with a small electric motor running instead and gas engine SFX dubbed in.
> 
> Or there could have been a stagehand pushing it while ducked down in the rear.


Doubt they'd run a gasoline engine in an enclosed soundstage....would they?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

They usually don't.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Mini Cooper v Sheldon Cooper?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Mini Cooper v Sheldon Cooper?


Sheldon -- "Mini-me?"


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

This show is filth, filth, I say. But, I LMAO at it.

I think I even topped the audience laughter a few times.

"Maybe I'll let him do it to me in the parking spot." Indeed.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of band-aids(tm)!


And something like,

Amy: "Wow, I feel ten pounds lighter." 
Bernadette: "Are you sure it's not more like fifteen?"


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> And something like,
> 
> Amy: "Wow, I feel ten pounds lighter."
> Bernadette: "Are you sure it's not more like fifteen?"


That was funny, but it made me wonder about something. When women have that done, do they often have their friends there watching? How else would Bernadette have the knowledge to make that comment?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> That was funny, but it made me wonder about something. When women have that done, do they often have their friends there watching? How else would Bernadette have the knowledge to make that comment?


No women don't have their friends in there watching. Bernadette would have that knowledge from seeing AFF undressed in the past and knowing how much there was to get rid of.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

You can have someone there to hold your hand if you like.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

tiams said:


> No women don't have their friends in there watching. Bernadette would have that knowledge from seeing AFF undressed in the past and knowing how much there was to get rid of.


Ah - that makes more sense.



Cearbhaill said:


> You can have someone there to hold your hand if you like.


Good to know!


----------



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

billypritchard said:


> This would quite possibly be the most low-rated BobNewhart episode of BBT of all time.


Can someone explain the Bob Newhart reference ?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bob_Newhart said:


> any aff or squeak in this one?





billypritchard said:


> This would quite possibly be the most low-rated BobNewhart episode of BBT of all time.





Bob_Newhart said:


> Thank you for this information. :up:





I_am_not_randy said:


> Can someone explain the Bob Newhart reference ?


[key fact: Bob_Newhart hates Amy and Bernadette]


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I_am_not_randy said:


> Can someone explain the Bob Newhart reference ?


The TCF user Bob_Newhart (scroll back in the thread) rather dislikes the _Big Bang Theory_ characters of Amy Farrah Fowler and Bernadette. Since this episode made very heavy use of both characters, this would be the episode he would like the least.


----------



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

LoadStar said:


> The TCF user Bob_Newhart (scroll back in the thread) rather dislikes the _Big Bang Theory_ characters of Amy Farrah Fowler and Bernadette. Since this episode made very heavy use of both characters, this would be the episode he would like the least.


I was thinking somehow Dr Bob Hartley was involved and he just dreamed the whole big bang universe. Your explanation is clearly so much more reasonable. Thanks....


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Bernadette uses a similar annoying affect in her too squeaky voice like Leonard did the nerd squinting nasally thing in the first 2 seasons. He's toned that down. She needs to also. She is trying too hard to be nerdy.

Great episode though. I laughed with the laugh track.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> "Maybe I'll let him do it to me in the parking spot.


And even though that sounds dirty, it is not.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> You can have someone there to hold your hand if you like.


Kelly Clarkson!


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

fmowry said:


> Bernadette uses a similar annoying affect in her too squeaky voice like Leonard did the nerd squinting nasally thing in the first 2 seasons. He's toned that down. She needs to also. She is trying too hard to be nerdy.
> 
> Great episode though. I laughed with the laugh track.


In her first couple of appearances, Bernadette spoke in a lower voice, I assume one that matched the actress' natural voice. The higher pitch was adopted in later appearances.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Drewster said:


> In her first couple of appearances, Bernadette spoke in a lower voice, I assume one that matched the actress' natural voice. The higher pitch was adopted in later appearances.


I think this episode it bothered me more because she had so many lines. I don't dislike the character or her content, just the voice.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Drewster said:


> In her first couple of appearances, Bernadette spoke in a lower voice, I assume one that matched the actress' natural voice. The higher pitch was adopted in later appearances.


Yeah. I wish they'd left it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> No kidding- during that scene I even squinted to blur my vision.


Yes. Blur. Yes.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Hank said:


> That's "in the real world", but one small slip or mechanical malfunction, and Howard is actually running Sheldon over. It had to have been controlled somehow, or stunt actors (which it wasn't because it was clearly Sheldon. I'd have to watch it again to see if it was a stunt driver).


Yeah, I would imagine they would have it rigged so as to preclude an accident. Or maybe I'm more sensitive to that because I have seen a friend get slammed into a building by somebody playing around and acting like they were going to hit her. Prank went bad - woman lost a leg.

Anyway, I enjoyed the episode too and the whole Sheldon/Howard thing was pretty funny. Didn't notice flesh-color shorts so I fear I am going to have to retrieve episode and check it out (what is WRONG with me??).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

sharkster said:


> ...Didn't notice flesh-color shorts so I fear I am going to have to retrieve episode and check it out (what is WRONG with me??).


Apparently the same thing that's wrong with me....


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Well, my willpower is holding up quite nicely, thank you very much!


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

laria said:


> I assumed it was just an automatic and he was idling forward.


It's more likely that a couple grips were behind the car pushing.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

d-dub said:


> It's more likely that a couple grips were behind the car pushing.


I looked, unless they were hiding very well, you could see the back of the car. Unless they were edited out in post.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Hank said:


> I looked, unless they were hiding very well, you could see the back of the car. Unless they were edited out in post.


The right rear area was hidden.
It's not a heavy car if you remove the engine.
One grip ducking behind it could have easily pushed it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Somehow I don't think they're going to pull the engine just for one gag, unless it was a car already on the studio lot for such purposes, which I doubt.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> Somehow I don't think they're going to pull the engine just for one gag, unless it was a car already on the studio lot for such purposes, which I doubt.


You don't think that with all the TV production they do in SoCal, much of it in closed sets that are made to look like the outdoors, that they couldn't find a prop company with an engine-less car for exactly this type of situation?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

It depends if they got a Mini because it was available without an engine, or they wrote in a Mini on purpose, and then had to go find an engine-less Mini.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Is anyone finding it ironic that it was a Mini Cooper and Sheldon's last name is Cooper.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> You don't think that with all the TV production they do in SoCal, much of it in closed sets that are made to look like the outdoors, that they couldn't find a prop company with an engine-less car for exactly this type of situation?


When Reno 911 had the idea for a gag that needed a Miata with a trailer hitch, the production guys called the local car clubs and rented one from a private citizen. (Me.)



betts4 said:


> Is anyone finding it ironic that it was a Mini Cooper and Sheldon's last name is Cooper.


I noticed that immediately.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Hank said:


> Somehow I don't think they're going to pull the engine just for one gag, unless it was a car already on the studio lot for such purposes, which I doubt.





Drewster said:


> When Reno 911 had the idea for a gag that needed a Miata with a trailer hitch, the production guys called the local car clubs and rented one from a private citizen. (Me.)


Reno 911 was shot on a much more limited budget and not at a major studio.
(I think they did some shooting at the same Sun Valley soundstage that Babylon 5 used.)

Plus they needed a fairly specific car for the joke to work with the Dangle character.

TBBT is shot at the Warner Brothers Studio complex which maintains a fleet of vehicles, some prop, for various productions shot there.

Even if the engine isn't pulled, the Mini Cooper has a curb weight of 2535 lbs.
It's not that hard for one or two people push a few feet.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

TBBT threads in this forum are not always about the show and sometimes more about something tangential. For a show that has arguments about Superman's dry cleaning, it actually fits in with the show pretty well.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Is anyone finding it ironic that it was a Mini Cooper and Sheldon's last name is Cooper.





Drewster said:


> I noticed that immediately.


So did Turtleboy. Yesterday.


----------



## voidptr (Feb 8, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Even if the engine isn't pulled, the Mini Cooper has a curb weight of 2535 lbs. It's not that hard for one or two people push a few feet.


Seriously, has no-one on this thread ever had to push-start a manual transmission vehicle before? Pushing even a 6000# pickup on level ground isn't exactly a super-human feat.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

voidptr said:


> Seriously, has no-one on this thread ever had to push-start a manual transmission vehicle before? Pushing even a 6000# pickup on level ground isn't exactly a super-human feat.


True, but doing so with control and accuracy (for taping) takes some effort and grace. I'm now thinking they cut a hole in the bottom, and Howard powered the car Fred Flinstone style.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bazinga!!!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Hank said:


> True, but doing so with control and accuracy (for taping) takes some effort and grace. I'm now thinking they cut a hole in the bottom, and Howard powered the car Fred Flinstone style.


I've seen productions attach rods/bars to the side of a (prop) vehicle so that the stagehands can have better control when moving it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

voidptr said:


> Seriously, has no-one on this thread ever had to push-start a manual transmission vehicle before? Pushing even a 6000# pickup on level ground isn't exactly a super-human feat.


This.
I'm an old lady and I can do it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> This.
> I'm an old lady and I can do it.


Yes, but that's REAL LIFE, not on a controlled indoors set with actors, grips, directors, cameras, lights, microphones, and a live audience very close nearby. And as I said, if you watch, it doesn't look like anyone is pushing the car.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

They did it via magic, now can we move on?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

snowjay said:


> They did it via magic, now can we move on?


As someone mentioned upthread, what would a BBT thread be without random tangents on minutia?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

SeanC said:


> what would a BBT thread be without random tangents on minutia?


Blank.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> So did Turtleboy. Yesterday.


Details.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Is anyone finding it ironic that it was a Mini Cooper and Sheldon's last name is Cooper.


Amusing, sure, but ironic? I don't think it's either ironic-ironic or Alanis-ironic.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

it is made of iron, however.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> it is made of iron, however.


So obviously they used a big magnet to move the car.


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

Drewster said:


> In her first couple of appearances, Bernadette spoke in a lower voice, I assume one that matched the actress' natural voice. The higher pitch was adopted in later appearances.


Yes, it is quite funny re-watching the blind date episode where Howard meets her for the first time, her voice is quite a bit lower than it becomes later on.

Apropos of nothing else, it occurs to me that for almost every main character, only the parent with the opposite gender is involved in their lives and/or they get any mentions or appearances - Sheldon, Leondard, Howards - mothers. Penny & Bernadette - fathers (Bernadette's at the wedding, I'm not sure we ever saw her mother ...?). Raj is the exception. It was just something I noticed.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Pretty sure if Mini got product placement in a hit TV show that they could provide a car without an engine. Or BBT could provide the 5 hours ($120/hr) of labor to pull the motor for any competent mechanic/garage with an engine hoist or lift.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

aaronw said:


> Yes, it is quite funny re-watching the blind date episode where Howard meets her for the first time, her voice is quite a bit lower than it becomes later on.
> 
> Apropos of nothing else, it occurs to me that for almost every main character, only the parent with the opposite gender is involved in their lives and/or they get any mentions or appearances - Sheldon, Leondard, Howards - mothers. Penny & Bernadette - fathers (Bernadette's at the wedding, I'm not sure we ever saw her mother ...?). Raj is the exception. It was just something I noticed.


Another exception is Amy. She's made plenty of references to her mother (when she first went out with Sheldon she mentioned how she humors her Mom and goes on a date once a year ... or something like that.)

I've never heard any references to her father.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Regarding Bernadette and her mother: The bonding moment between her and Howard on their first date was their overbearing mothers. Bernadette mentioned that her mother lays out her clothes for the next day, despite not actually living with her mother. Other than that first date we haven't seen or heard much, if any, about Bernadette's mother.

Maybe we'll see Howard stand up to her like Bernadette stands up to Howard's. ( well stand up means yell back at her )


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

fmowry said:


> Pretty sure if Mini got product placement in a hit TV show that they could provide a car without an engine. Or BBT could provide the 5 hours ($120/hr) of labor to pull the motor for any competent mechanic/garage with an engine hoist or lift.


I don't understand this talk about pulling a motor from a car. If a prop house has a car with no motor in it, I'm sure BBT would rent that and use it. But if not, I don't see what the big deal is. Whether the car weighs 2,000 lbs. or 3,000 lbs., it's still going to require some kind of fancy setup to push it without the cameras seeing. I don't think they'd go out of their way to dismantle a perfectly good car just to make pushing it a little easier.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ferrumpneuma said:


> The whole Mini Cooper scene was a blue screen effect with Howard and Sheldon rolling around on office chairs.


On the other hand, they really did send Howard into space, but they faked wires and gravity so other producers wouldn't get jealous.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't understand this talk about pulling a motor from a car. If a prop house has a car with no motor in it, I'm sure BBT would rent that and use it. But if not, I don't see what the big deal is. Whether the car weighs 2,000 lbs. or 3,000 lbs., it's still going to require some kind of fancy setup to push it without the cameras seeing. I don't think they'd go out of their way to dismantle a perfectly good car just to make pushing it a little easier.


It wouldn't surprise me if MINI had a shell car already that they lease for little or no cost for productions and show/exhibits.

I'm sure MINI Marketing sees it as a good thing if their car is on the top sitcom in the nation.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if MINI had a shell car already that they lease for little or no cost for productions and show/exhibits.
> 
> I'm sure MINI Marketing sees it as a good thing if their car is on the top sitcom in the nation.


That wouldn't surprise me at all. What I would be surprised about is if they removed an engine from a working Mini just to make it easier to push on the set.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

What would be absolutely shocking is if the discussion about how they filmed the car scene ended!


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Anubys said:


> What would be absolutely shocking is if the discussion about how they filmed the car scene ended!


:up:


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Did anyone find it odd that (a) AFF seemingly casually showed Sheldon her hoo-hah and (b) the only reaction from Sheldon was an equally casual "that's a lot of band-aids"?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> Did anyone find it odd that (a) AFF seemingly casually showed Sheldon her hoo-hah and (b) the only reaction from Sheldon was an equally casual "that's a lot of band-aids"?


I'm sure she had panties on. I'm not surprised Sheldon was clinical about it. He's basically immune to any sort of physical attraction.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> Did anyone find it odd that (a) AFF seemingly casually showed Sheldon her hoo-hah and (b) the only reaction from Sheldon was an equally casual "that's a lot of band-aids"?


I think that's the point, much to AFF's dismay!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> Did anyone find it odd that (a) AFF seemingly casually showed Sheldon her hoo-hah and (b) the only reaction from Sheldon was an equally casual "that's a lot of band-aids"?


Well, he did say, "You must be high on paint fumes," before he mentioned anything about the band aids.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> I'm sure she had panties on.


That would be a sub-optimal choice when trying to show off your waxing.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

busyba said:


> That would be a *sub-optimal choice* when trying to show off your waxing.


That's a kind way of saying it....


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

busyba said:


> That would be a sub-optimal choice when trying to show off your waxing.


A bikini wax doesn't necessarily mean a full Brazilian.

This one of the cases where searching Wikipedia for "bikini waxing" is NSFW


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Idearat said:


> A bikini wax doesn't necessarily mean a full Brazilian.


This. As the name implies, a bikini wax is so a bikini doesn't show any hairs. It depends on the size of the bikini.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Idearat said:


> A bikini wax doesn't necessarily mean a full Brazilian.
> 
> This one of the cases where searching Wikipedia for "bikini waxing" is NSFW





Peter000 said:


> This. As the name implies, a bikini wax is so a bikini doesn't show any hairs. It depends on the size of the bikini.


But the point was that she was showing Sheldon. Unless he's seen it before (unlikely), then simply showing the lack of hairs sticking out the side of her underwear isn't going to mean anything to him.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

And it still doesn't!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm thinking Granny Panty wax.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> But the point was that she was showing Sheldon. Unless he's seen it before (unlikely), then simply showing the lack of hairs sticking out the side of her underwear isn't going to mean anything to him.


You realize that you are talking about someone who had no reaction when he saw Penny naked.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> You realize that you are talking about someone who had no reaction when he saw Penny naked.


Your point?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Your point?


Obviously the whole thing was a come on to Sheldon.
But Sheldon doesn't react like most heterosexual men in these situations.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Obviously the whole thing was a come on to Sheldon.
> But Sheldon doesn't react like most heterosexual men in these situations.


I think you missed the point of my post. People were saying that a bikini wax doesn't mean the whole area was waxed, and therefore AFF wasn't necessarily showing the full area to Sheldon. I was pointing out that unless Sheldon had previously seen her in her underwear pre-waxing, showing him what she now looks like in her underwear post-waxing won't mean anything to him.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I thing JYoung's point (with which) I agree is that a woman's bikini area doesn't meant anything to Sheldon at all.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Drewster said:


> I thing JYoung's point (with which) I agree is that a woman's bikini area doesn't meant anything to Sheldon at all.


I don't think anyone would dispute that. That's not the point.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think anyone would dispute that. That's not the point.


Sure it is, what type of wax she actually got is totally irrelevant to the joke as is exactly what she showed him.
Because no matter what it was, bikini wax, full Brazilian, unshaved, her underwear, his reaction would have been the same.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Sure it is, what type of wax she actually got is totally irrelevant to the joke as is exactly what she showed him.
> Because no matter what it was, bikini wax, full Brazilian, unshaved, her underwear, his reaction would have been the same.


Of course his reaction would have been the same but you're still missing the point.

I'll spell it out for you:

1. Someone asked if AFF showed Sheldon her hoohah. 
2. Someone replied that a bikini wax doesn't remove all the hair, just what would show when wearing a bikini. The implication was that she didn't necessarily show Sheldon her hoohah since the wax job could be seen even with her underwear on. 
3. I pointed out that unless Sheldon had previously seen her in her underwear, with hairs hanging out, which is unlikely, he wouldn't be able to recognize the result of the wax job if she showed him with her underwear still on. The implication was that she did, in fact, show Sheldon her hoohah.

There was never any question about who she showed or what his reaction would be.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

And if she's still wearing her underwear, he wouldn't be able to see all the band-aids.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I don't get how there was any question as to what she was showing him.

"What do you think?" with that breathy, husky, come hither voice? That makes no sense unless she's showing him the roast beef.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

AFF was most certainly showing Sheldon the goods. No doubt about it.

Otherwise, what's the point? She's trying very hard to get him sexually aroused. Lifting her skirt and showing her granny-panties isn't going to do it.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Maybe she was wearing Green Lantern panties.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Kablemodem said:


> Maybe she was wearing Green Lantern panties.


 ...and THAT would send Sheldon over the edge...from which he could NEVER return


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

"Quote:
Originally Posted by Kablemodem View Post
Maybe she was wearing Green Lantern panties.
...and THAT would send Sheldon over the edge...from which he could NEVER return "

Understandable.... A man can't stop but going over the edge after seeing Green Lantern panties with too many Band-aids in the same area.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

So can anyone tell me what was going on on the dry erase board Sheldon was working on, with the weird looking squares that had legs?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> This show is filth, filth, I say. But, I LMAO at it.


Was that a reference to the 2.5 Men "kid" comment? If not, you should watch Two Broke Girls.. WAY filthier than this show.


----------

